# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Sacha Inchi y Cañihua

## jsantospv

Hola, necesito un proveedor confiable de semillas tostadas de sacha inchi y cañihua orgánicos, de preferencia con certificacion, con capacidad de ofrecer varias toneladas mensuales y precio FOB en el Callao.
Gracias por la atencion.Temas similares: VENDO ALMENDRA DE SACHA INCHI  500 KG/MES Sacha Inchi, el oro de los Incas Sacha Inchi Stevia y Sacha Inchi Stevia y Sacha Inchi

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Estimado Señor: 
Represento a la Empresa NOZAMA PERU TRADING SAC; si nos pudiese dejar sus datos podríamos contactarlo.  
Atentamente, 
Ing. Angelo Soto T.
Asesor Técnico NOZAMAPERU TRADING

----------


## jsantospv

Sres. me pueden escribir a jsantospv@yahoo.com.
Gracias por responder.
Saludos.

----------


## YECINIAML

buenos dias se requiere de proveedores de quinua, kiwicha, cañihua, ñuña, maca 
en presentacion de granos enteros y de produccion 100% organica, a la vez que cuenten con la certificacion debida.
muchas gracias
correo: info@seisac.org

----------


## Mensch

Busco 50 kg. puesto en Lima. 999950182 Jonas Cabezudo

----------


## Mensch

¿Qué pasó, Rony; o perdón, Ingeniero Soto, tiene aún la disponibilidad de proveernos de semilla de Sacha Inchi? 
Por favor, responder a la brevedad posible. Muchas gracias a todos. 
Por otra parte, mi nuevo número celular es: 968938128 Jonás Cabezudo.

----------


## Mensch

Estimado Ing. Soto: 
Por favor, ¿podría indicarnos si existe disponibilidad de vuestra parte a fin de seguir proveyéndonos Sacha Inchi (en la calidad que solíamos comprarles...) 
Muchas gracias. 
P.D.: Mi nuevo celular: 968938128

----------

